# Ginger beer appreciation thread



## Abhorred (May 3, 2008)

Inspired by Drew's Category 5 thread, I thought I'd open the floor to the discussion of ginger beer as imbibed in and of itself. My father in law is quite the aficionado, so I always look forward to visiting his place and cracking open one from his collection. He's introduced me to a number of types I had never tried before we met, for which I'm eternally grateful.

Personally, I'm rather fond of Old Tyme Jamaican Style, which is good as it's somewhat easily available in the area. Unfortunately, not many other kinds are, which makes the_ flavour quest_ a definite challenge.

A.J. Stephans, that of Category 5 fame, is another good one, but hard to find 'round these parts.

I'm incredibly jealous of you Aussies, though, since you have easy access to Bundaberg, one of the few that is still brewed. It's available in North America, but in very few places.

So, anybody else appreciate a good ginger beer now and then?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 3, 2008)

don't think i've ever had ginger beer....how does it differ from ginger ale?


----------



## Abhorred (May 3, 2008)

It has a much more pronounced ginger taste (the most notable difference), often a cloudier appearance, and sometimes a more citrusy accent.

I much, much prefer it to ginger ale.


----------



## Nerina (May 3, 2008)

Yes, good stuff


----------



## ohio_eric (May 3, 2008)

Reed's Ginger Brew is delicious.


----------



## Shotglass (May 3, 2008)

I've only had it a few times and I find it almost too strong. I definitely couldn't drink it on a regular basis. It has quite a bite to it.


----------



## Abhorred (May 3, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Reed's Ginger Brew is delicious.



Reed's is good, you're right, and their variety of flavours is nice to have. Have you tried The Ginger People? Not as commonly found in stores, but I find it a bit more balanced.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 3, 2008)

Nope, Reed;s in the only real kick ass Ginger Brew/Beer I can seem to score around here. The rasberry ginger brew is outstanding.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 10, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> I'm incredibly jealous of you Aussies, though, since you have easy access to Bundaberg, one of the few that is still brewed. It's available in North America, but in very few places.
> 
> So, anybody else appreciate a good ginger beer now and then?



I'm a huge fan of Ginger Beer, it being my preferred choice of drink in just about every situation, and yeah, you're right about Bundaberg, it is simply the best! 

My Nan and Grandfather actually live in the city of Bundaberg, which is about 5 hours North of Brisbane, in Queensland, which is about 3 days travel from where I live in Adelaide, South Australia, but while I was over there I was able to visit the factory where they brew it all! There's a great info centre there which goes into all the methods of making it etc. and I was able to stock up directly... 

But yeah its readily available everywhere here, its awesome, my all time favourite drink!!!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 10, 2008)

oh fuck, dont get me started on bundy ginger beer... 
i love it!


----------



## progmetaldan (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Abhorred (May 10, 2008)

Oh, here we go, the Aussies found the thread. I'm seriously thinking of ordering a pack of Bundaberg, but the shipping costs on the glass bottles are brutal.

I've heard lots of good about Blenheim's Ginger Ale, and it comes in a "Hot" blend that apparently emphasizes the ginger taste...  That'll definitely be a gift for my father in law.

I would also enjoy some.

EDIT: My girlfriend just pointed out that Blenheim's doesn't have any actual ginger in it except for what they hide under the banner of "natural flavors." My enthusiasm is muted. Still want to try it, though.


----------



## Codyyy (May 10, 2008)

I like it. It's like root beer that burns


----------



## progmetaldan (May 12, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Oh, here we go, the Aussies found the thread. I'm seriously thinking of ordering a pack of Bundaberg, but the shipping costs on the glass bottles are brutal.



hehe, I saw the thread title, and automatically thought- 'These people need Bundaberg'... 

Good thing you've already discovered it though, you must get some more immediately.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 12, 2008)

i am seriously flirting with the idea of buting a small fridge, and stocking it with coke and bundaberg ginger beer, just for when the cravings hit...


----------



## progmetaldan (May 12, 2008)

worth it man, especially in the summer once the cricket season starts up again...


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 12, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Inspired by Drew's Category 5 thread, I thought I'd open the floor to the discussion of ginger beer as imbibed in and of itself. My father in law is quite the aficionado, so I always look forward to visiting his place and cracking open one from his collection. He's introduced me to a number of types I had never tried before we met, for which I'm eternally grateful.
> 
> Personally, I'm rather fond of Old Tyme Jamaican Style, which is good as it's somewhat easily available in the area. Unfortunately, not many other kinds are, which makes the_ flavour quest_ a definite challenge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 12, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> worth it man, especially in the summer once the cricket season starts up again...



oh shit yeah.
i can see me self now, just sitting in my room, playing guitar witha ice cold bottle next to me


----------



## progmetaldan (May 13, 2008)

tis the life, for sure...


----------



## Drew (May 13, 2008)

My name is Drew, and I approve of this thread. 

Colin and I have actally attempted making ginger beer in the past.It turned out ok - the recipe we had ended up with a ligntly carbonaded, mildly alchololic ginger-flavored lemonade, actually, which wasn't half bad - very refreshing - but needed to be filtered and wasn't ginger-y enough for a Dark and Stormy. Still, I haven't given up.


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 13, 2008)

hum... no text in post, how strange.
In NZ we get Buni all the time, Ginger Beer owns, Its great becuse i use it a substitiute at parties (i dont drink). Phonix organics make an awsome GB too... You know what i've never gotten, the Us and Root beer, its way to sweet IMO.

I approve of this thread.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 15, 2008)

Drew said:


> My name is Drew, and I approve of this thread.
> 
> Colin and I have actally attempted making ginger beer in the past.It turned out ok - the recipe we had ended up with a ligntly carbonaded, mildly alchololic ginger-flavored lemonade, actually, which wasn't half bad - very refreshing - but needed to be filtered and wasn't ginger-y enough for a Dark and Stormy. Still, I haven't given up.



Good man, don't lose heart, you will have your Ginger beer eventually...

My dad and brother tried a similar thing, but I think it turned out like yours... + one of the bottles exploded... 



CaptainD00M said:


> hum... no text in post, how strange.
> In NZ we get Buni all the time, Ginger Beer owns, Its great becuse i use it a substitiute at parties (i dont drink). Phonix organics make an awsome GB too... You know what i've never gotten, the Us and Root beer, its way to sweet IMO.
> 
> I approve of this thread.



Is root beer the equivilent to what we call Sarsparilla? Or is that different again... Either way, I also love that...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 15, 2008)

Does ginger beer have alcohol content?

I've always wanted to try it.


----------



## Abhorred (May 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Does ginger beer have alcohol content?
> 
> I've always wanted to try it.



Generally, there's no alcohol in it. Traditional ginger beers are brewed, though, so homemade ones often turn out slightly alcoholic - as Drew can attest.

Alcoholic or not, it's a fine, fine concoction if you can find the right one, and can feel great on a warm evening. It also works quite well as complement to spicy foods, as I've found..


----------



## progmetaldan (May 18, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Does ginger beer have alcohol content?
> 
> I've always wanted to try it.



As Abhorred said, it doesn't usually, but sometimes homemade can turn out a little bit alcoholic...

My little bro got me 4 pack of Bundaberg for my birthday yesterday, so I enjoyed one earlier this afternoon, and thought of this thread as I was doing so...


----------



## Drew (May 19, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> My dad and brother tried a similar thing, but I think it turned out like yours... + one of the bottles exploded...



 Dude, that happened to us, too!

We made two 3L bottles, and drank one of them. The other sat in the fridge for a couple weeks. Colin was having a few people over for dinner one night, and figured it'd been there forever and we could use the fridge space, so he pulled it out to dump it down the sink. 

He opened it, and nothing happened for a second, then all of a sudden it started erupting, geyser style, literally shooting up from the sink all the way to the ceiling, ten feet above, evidently for several seconds. The shit got EVERYWHERE.  I'm sorry I wasn't there to see it...

Our guess is that when we filled that bottle we accidently overfilled it a little, and a lot of the yeast got out, so we added some more yeast and sugar. We then sealed it, let it ferment for the 24 hours, and tossed it into the fridge. What we think happened is there was too much yeast and sugar in there, but it continued to ferment in an anerobic environment for about two weeks. When it was suddenly unsealed and the oxygen-starved contents were exposed to oxygen, well...


----------



## progmetaldan (May 19, 2008)

Much easier just to enjoy a cold Bundy's...


----------



## Drew (May 20, 2008)

I'm partial to A.J. Stephan's myself, but point taken.


----------



## Shawn (May 22, 2008)

I had some ginger beer the other night, it was tasty.


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 3, 2008)

Shawn said:


> I had some ginger beer the other night, it was tasty.



 

Sunday afternoon I also enjoyed a nice cold Bundy's...  But I'm out of them now, must get some more...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry to bump this thread, but I recently started drinking Reed's Extra Ginger Brew and my god i am addicted to this stuff! Love ginger ale now.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 12, 2013)

I love real ginger beer. Just ordered some ginger beer plant so I can start brewing my own.


----------



## ilyti (Jan 15, 2013)

I've had Crabbie's ginger beer from the LCBO, which is good stuff because it's alcoholic. The really spicy Jamaican ginger beer from the grocery store is crazy shit, I can't handle it. As for making home made, I should try that some time. What I have made at home is "sima", a Finnish homebrew that you can make low alcohol (2%) or up to 6% if you leave it long enough. Check this out, it's really good stuff and easy to make. It turns out somewhat like sparkling alcoholic lemonade.

Sima, the May Day Drink of Finland | She Brews Good Ale

Anyone want to share a good ginger beer recipe with me?


----------



## Bodes (Jan 15, 2013)

That's it, you guys have convinced me to take my arse to the supermarket to pick up a four pack.

I highly approve of all Bundy's soft drinks. Especially Sarsparilla, which has that slight ginger beer taste to it.

Bundy Ginger beer = secks in a bottle


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 15, 2013)

I need some Ginger Beer in my life right now.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 17, 2013)

Me and my dad had harpoon ginger beer. It was ok but I would like to try others before giving a verdict.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 17, 2013)

LOVE LOVE LOVE ginger beer with every fibre of my being.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 17, 2013)

Ginger beer plant came today. Ordered some simple brewing supplies so I can make it legit. Should have my first batch in another couple weeks.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 18, 2013)

ilyti said:


> Sima, the May Day Drink of Finland | She Brews Good Ale



Sima! Now were talking. Damn I wish it would be May Day again. But yeah, it's very delicious. Everyone from babies to grandpas love it around here.

Haven't had any ginger beer. I was planning on trying it but I couldn't get it because I was underaged and the ones they sell here have like 0,5% ABV but I'm going to buy some today and tell how it tastes. 

Edit: Okay, I bought some ginger beer although it had 4% ABV. Actually drinking it at the moment and wow! What a positive surprise.  It is like a very dry version of "sima" even though sima doesn't have any ginger in it.


----------



## ilyti (Jan 22, 2013)

Semi related to this thread, but I'm on to my third homemade alcoholic sima batch, and this time I made it with cranberry juice, honey, lemons and ginger. This could be the best one yet..


----------



## indreku (Jan 23, 2013)

Love ginger beer...we have only two types sold here in Estonia - Ginger Joe (more like lemonade but has 4% alcohol) and Old Tom ginger (more like beer with ginger). Both are good but I could drink Ginger Joe all the time - super drink for hot summer days or even cold winter nights.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 23, 2013)

This just makes me think of "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas". Never had ginger beer.

"This stuff makes pure mescaline look like....Ginger beer man...."


----------



## ras1988 (Jan 23, 2013)

If ever in the Austin area you owe it to you self to go to Peche for cocktails and food. They had a pretty potent home brewed ginger beer that they make into a Dark and Stormy. My respiratory tract was pretty thankful for the cleansing.


----------



## neoclassical (Jan 23, 2013)

Red Rock, Blenheim spicy, and Goya are all good. Forgot about Ithaca beer co's Ginger Beer.


----------



## ilyti (Jan 29, 2013)

If anyone is interested in a home-made ginger beer recipe, I found one, and I've started making it. I'm making half a recipe, and adding some allspice to the ginger in the recipe.

Ginger Beer - Alcoholic Version


----------



## theoctopus (Feb 4, 2013)

Last batch of ginger beer turned out excellent, if only a bit sweet. Started another round using 1/4 fresh green apple juice and a lot more ginger. Smells awesome, and the ginger beer plant is going nuts in it.


----------



## joleen (Feb 11, 2013)

the air is fresh and clear after the rains over the last few days.


----------



## theoctopus (Feb 15, 2013)

It's official, the green apple ginger beer I made is tits.


----------



## Basti (Feb 15, 2013)

oh my god oh god YES. Finally, people who understand me :')


----------



## yellowv (Feb 26, 2013)

I got some Reeds the other day. Good stuff.


----------

